# Surprise Challenge #1



## cmhardw (Jul 28, 2009)

It's time for our first surprise challenge thread! There's only one Golden Rule:

*Surprise Challenge Golden Rule)* Do the challenge listed below *right now*.

Clarification of the #1 rule: Don't warm up, don't practice. Just do the challenge right this very moment.

*Additional Rules:*

1) Don't do the challenge if doing so would put you in a dangerous situation. For example don't do the challenge while driving.

2) If you do not have the puzzle/item/etc. that the challenge requests on your person, and you would like to participate, then you must make every reasonable effort to do the challenge at your very *FIRST* available opportunity.

3) Post any funny happenings or stories that occur during your challenge.

----------------------------------------------
Ok, here's the challenge!

Do a 3x3x3 one-handed average of 5. The scrambles are listed below, good luck! Remember, you must do the challenge *right now*.

1. R B F L2 R2 U2 L F' D' L2 U2 L2 B F L F2 R2 B2 F D' F D' B2 U' R
2. D U F' L D L2 F2 U B D' R2 B2 R U2 F' D' U2 B' F2 L2 D' U F' R U'	
3. B F2 L R' B2 R' D2 B F' D L' R' D' L' D' B2 F L2 R U L' B F' L F
4. F D2 U' F' D2 U2 R B2 R' D U L2 R2 B' R' F L2 R D' L' B2 R B D'U'	
5. R U2 L' R2 U B' F2 L F' L R D U R F' L B U' R2 B U2 F2 L' R U
----------------------------------------------

*Fun Challenges:*

If you think the above rules are boring, then feel free to do one or more of the Fun Challenges listed below. You must still complete the regular challenge in order to do one of the variations.

Fun Challenge #1) Do a 3x3x3 one-handed average of 5 *exactly* 12 hours from the moment you opened this thread.

Scrambles:
1. B2 D L2 U' F U B' D2 U' F' D L2 U' B U' R' B2 F2 U' R' D B2 F2 R2 F2	
2. B2 F2 L2 F D' U B F' D' U' F U' R' B F2 L R2 D U R' U' L D L R	
3. B' F' D' U F U L' R U2 B' L' B L' R F2 L2 R' B F2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 R	
4. D' U2 B2 F' L F L' R' B2 L R2 F2 L' R2 U2 B F' L R' F' D L U L2 R2	
5. L B2 F' D U B2 D2 L' R2 D2 U2 B' U2 B2 D' F D2 B2 U2 L F2 D' U' B F

Fun Challenge #2) Do a one handed average of 5 with the last non-3x3 puzzle you just solved. Generate your own scrambles, or scramble by hand. If the puzzle was not a sequential movement puzzle, use your best judgement.

Fun Challenge #3) Do a 3x3x3 one-handed average of 5 tomorrow morning *immediately* after you wake up.

Scrambles:
1. B' U B2 D' U L2 R B' D U B2 U L F2 U F U' F U B F2 L F' R2 F	
2. D2 U2 R D' B2 F' D U' B F U' F L B' F' R U L' R' D2 B L2 R2 D2 U'	
3. B L B2 F2 D' L2 B2 F D' F' D' U2 B' L R2 D' U2 B F L2 D B' L R F2	
4. D' U2 L R B' L2 R2 U' B F2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 R U2 R' U B' F' R2 B' F'	
5. B F' L' D' U B D2 F D2 B' U B F U L' B R' B L' R B R2 B D2 F

Fun Challenge #4) Come up with your own variation, and tell us about it!

--------------------
--------------------

Here's my entry,
39.77 (2:09.38) 46.92 1:02.62 (38.95) = 49.77

In true spirit of this challenge I decided to do this very last minute. I just finished up at work and thought about practicing some algorithms on one of the cubes we have at our center. The cubes I use for the students are not prepared at all, if you use silicone the kids pop them incessantly. I then thought how much it would suck to do a one-handed solve on one of these cubes, and thus the first challenge was born.

For the 2:09.38 solve I got amnesia on the LL at least twice, and toward the end I was laughing at the fact that I have completely forgotten how to one hand, and not only that but I'm solving on essentially a store bought with tight tension. For the 1:02.62 I had minor amnesia and my hand was giving out near the end so I took it slow and easy.

Chris


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 28, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Do a 3x3x3 one-handed average of 5. The scrambles are listed below, good luck! Remember, you must do the challenge *right now*.
> 
> 1. R B F L2 R2 U2 L F' D' L2 U2 L2 B F L F2 R2 B2 F D' F D' B2 U' R
> 2. D U F' L D L2 F2 U B D' R2 B2 R U2 F' D' U2 B' F2 L2 D' U F' R U'
> ...


(22.57), (38.20), 30.91, 33.09, 28.40= 30.80

the first one is a new personal best , PLL skip

lolol this average is WAY better than the one I had at the canadianCubing Classic last Saturday XD


----------



## blade740 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm not much of a one-handed solver but I did the second fun challenge on a square-1.

19:12:14 <micro501> Eidolon's 5 Individual Times: 56.93, (34.65), (1:01.71), 54.02, 43.52
19:12:14 <micro501> Eidolon's Average: 51.49, Best Time: 34.65 Worst Time: 1:01.71


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 28, 2009)

33.96, (31.65), 40.13, 36.19, (41.38) = 36.76

Bad, but I couldn't use my OH cube because my friend is borrowing it 

2x2 OH: (7.47), 10.22, 12.46, 13.41, (16.71) = 12.03

Could have been better, it got steadily worse each solve though


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Jul 28, 2009)

(29.26) 29.27 (DNF) 29.35 32.51 the 32 could have been a lot better if I didn't drop my cube still good though almost sub 30


----------



## Jai (Jul 28, 2009)

3x3 OH: 20.52, 22.91, (25.54), 21.51, (20.08) = 21.64

2x2 OH: 
<micro501> Jai's 5 Individual Times: 10.72, 8.69, (10.90), 9.19, (7.50)
<micro501> Jai's Average: 9.53, Best Time: 7.50 Worst Time: 10.90

EDIT:
I just woke up, so I'll do #3.
<micro501> Jai's 5 Individual Times: (24.94), 19.21, (16.65), 21.06, 19.50
<micro501> Jai's Average: 19.92, Best Time: 16.65 Worst Time: 24.94


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 28, 2009)

I refuse. 

I suckat OH and don't practice.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 28, 2009)

(28.79) 30.08 33.28 (34.73) 34.43 => 32.60.

This is why I warm up before competitions  PLLs were pretty bad though, got two F's and two R's.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 28, 2009)

(46.09)
(DNF)
57.72
1:00.24
59.05
Avg=59.00 

Sub-1 Yay!!!


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 28, 2009)

Statistics for 07-27-2009 20:59:12

Average: 36.01
Standard Deviation: 0.71
Best Time: 25.89
Worst Time: 39.09
Individual Times:
1.	36.14	
2.	(39.09)
3.	35.08	
4.	36.81	
5.	(25.89)

New pb single, and good average. Cool.

PS: I refuse to do a 7x7 OH average of 5


----------



## Edam (Jul 28, 2009)

1:19.03, 2:57.16, DNF, 49.8, 56.34
= 1:44.18
New pb single. but very lucky. 2:57.16 was awful. full of mistakes

fun challange #2: (master magic)

23.83, 22.13, 40.21, 28.63, 20.4
=24.86

- this was almost going to be 7x7 till i thankfully remembered I'd done some master magic earlier. 

fun challenge #4
I used the inverse of the scrambles from the first average and did the solves using my non-OH-hand. so.. the opposite of the first average.

1:35.9, 1:52.57, 5:50.78, 2:27.52, 1:21.46
= 1:58.66.

funny. I would have normally DNF'd the 3rd solve. But after i'd tried to do the LL 3 times through I was determined to get it.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Average: 51.85
Standard Deviation: 3.65
Best Time: 42.42
Worst Time: 1:04.15
Individual Times:
1.	46.69	
2.	54.39
3.	(1:04.15)	
4.	(42.42)	
5.	54.46	


Not great.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2009)

Challenge: (59.34), 54.56, 52.53, 52.17, (49.87) = 53.09
Worse than average, but they seemed like tough scrambles to me. I never warm up for OH, so it was nothing special. 

Fun Challenge #2: 8:29.77 (P), DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
The last thing I touched was a UFO. I know I should go ahead and do them all, but it takes so blasted long to do this and I need to go to bed. Getting the thing aligned so you can twist it is so very hard one-handed.

I'll do the others sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 28, 2009)

24.37 avg5: 26.32, (28.06), (19.76), 23.88, 23.99

Last one was a redo due to timer malfunction.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 28, 2009)

This is a really cool idea, though I have to say you could not have picked a worse event for me.  I've never practiced OH in my life, but I'm gonna do an average anyway, since I would be breaking the rules if I didn't.

1:53.56 , (1:20.03), 1:23.67, 1:30.09, (1:57.82) Probably the most embarrassed I've been since I started cubing


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 28, 2009)

blade740 said:


> I'm not much of a one-handed solver but I did the second fun challenge on a square-1.
> 
> 19:12:14 <micro501> Eidolon's 5 Individual Times: 56.93, (34.65), (1:01.71), 54.02, 43.52
> 19:12:14 <micro501> Eidolon's Average: 51.49, Best Time: 34.65 Worst Time: 1:01.71



Damn you.

Average: 1:46.68
Standard Deviation: 2.77
Best Time: 1:29.75
Worst Time: 2:08.23
Individual Times:
1.	(1:29.75)	(-3,-3) (-3,6) (-4,0) (3,0) (0,3) (0,1) (-5,0) (4,2) (1,4) (0,2) (0,2) (2,4) (0,5) (0,2) (0,1) (2,5) (0,3)
2.	1:49.97	(0,5) (0,6) (0,3) (6,1) (-3,0) (6,3) (6,0) (3,4) (0,3) (3,4) (6,2) (-2,0) (2,2) (4,0) (-3,4) (0,2) (5,0)
3.	(2:08.23)	(-2,-3) (0,5) (3,3) (4,5) (6,4) (0,2) (6,4) (2,2) (0,2) (6,2) (4,4) (-4,0) (-2,4) (-2,2) (1,0)
4.	1:46.88	(3,6) (0,6) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (4,2) (6,3) (2,0) (2,0) (-2,0) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (6,0) (2,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,1)
5.	1:43.19	(1,-4) (0,-3) (6,4) (-1,0) (0,3) (-4,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (6,3) (5,2) (2,2) (2,4) (-2,4) (-4,0)

but I also did the first challenge

30.36, 41.84, 32.80, 28.53, 38.02 = 33.73


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 28, 2009)

#4: OH avg5 using 3x3 scrambles on a 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7

1. L F2 D2 F D' B2 D' R' L D R2 U' D' B R' B' R' D2 L' R2 U B' D' F R2 

2. F R L U' B L2 F' L R2 D' B' D' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F L D B F2 U' R' 

3. D L' U2 F U F' U R2 L' U2 F' R U' F' L2 U L' F2 U2 L B D2 B' F' R 

4. F2 B' D2 L R2 D2 B F' D2 R U' R L F R2 L2 B' R' D F2 B R L' U' B' 

5. B2 U L' R2 B2 U' F D2 R2 L2 F' R2 F2 L R U B F2 L R2 F' R F2 R B 

My results:

35.38, 1:00.69, 54.76, 1:14.34, DNF (I don't have a 7x7) = 1:03.26


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 28, 2009)

(25.41) 31.30 32.75 26.19 (33.56) = 30.08

Fun Challenge #1: not accepted: would be 1:00 AM tonight.
Fun Challenge #2: 38.16 46.70 (35.06) (50.22) 38.14 = 41.00 Bleh, Clock :/
Fun Challenge #3: 42 (48) 43 36 (34) = 40.33
Fun challenge #4: Square-1 OH MultiBLD


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2009)

fun challenge 2
Rubik's Magic
1) (DNF)
2) 5.81
3) (4.53)
4) 5.21
5) 4.82
AVG : 5.28
-------------
this is the first time i play avg of 5 on magic with one hand...


----------



## Mossar (Jul 28, 2009)

*3x3 OH:*
32.71 ; 27.42 ; (25.61) ; (33.92) ; 28.11 - *29.41*

*Fun 1)* 1:00 AM ??? No sorry 

*Fun 2)*
*2x2 OH:*
(23.88), 15.80, 16.64, 17.16, (12.08) - *16.53*

*Fun 4)*
*Best of 3 - 3x3 with beard:*
56.52, 1:16.53, 1:57.66 - *56.52*
I'm holding cube in my hand and i'm turning it with a beard.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2009)

Fun Challenge #3: 48.34, 48.48, (44.81), 47.93, (1:00.64) = 48.25
These seemed really easy. And it seemed really weird - since I just woke up, it all seemed so blindingly fast. For some reason my recognition was really fast and smooth. Maybe OH is a good thing to do right after you wake up?


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 28, 2009)

1. 23.87
2. (33.21)
3. (21.46)
4. 28.48
5. 23.87

Average: 24.97!!! PB and FINALLY sub-25!

Those 5 scrambles were surprisingly kind to me. They were all pretty easy scrambles, and luckily, I had done some cubing about an hour before this, so it wasn't so bad.


----------



## skwishy (Jul 28, 2009)

02:21.34, (02:52.67), 02:01.82, (01:54.02), 02:01.85 = 02:08.34

I can't remember the last time that I OH, much less timed a OH solve, so I can't really begin to judge myself yet. I definitely want to continue working on my OH now, it was more fun than I remember it being.


----------



## dudemanpp (Jul 28, 2009)

32.70
34.89
30.95
32.25
(28.96)
(39.73)

I just woke up so this was fun


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2009)

Fun Challenge #1: 51.30, (42.67), (57.48), 45.50, 47.31 = 48.04
I had the first one scrambled a few seconds before the 12 hour period was up, so I'd be ready to go. I started inspection 12 hours after I opened this thread.

I haven't had this much one-handed practice in years. (Generally, I always do exactly 5 solves per week. ) It looks like this is causing me to improve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2009)

Fun Challenge #4: OH BLD average of 5, done immediately after Fun Challenge #1.
DNF (3:21.61, 3 edges wrong), *2:37.15!!!!*, 3:15.29, 3:30.68, DNF (3:03.62, 3 corners twisted, 2 edges flipped) = DNF
Aww, so close to an average. The second one is my new personal best for OH BLD - my first time under 3 minutes, I think!

Scrambles:
1. D2 U' B2 D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 B' D U B' R2 F2 L' R2 D R F L B2 F' D
2. B' L2 D U2 R' F' L2 D U' R' F' L2 R U L2 R B F2 D2 U2 B' R' U2 L' B
3. F' U2 B U F' U B' U2 L' F' L' R2 B L2 R' F L' R D2 F2 L R' U B F
4. F U2 B' L2 D' U2 B' F D' U' B U' F' D2 U' R B2 F' U' B2 F' U' L2 R' F2
5. D U F' D' U2 B2 R' D' R2 F2 L2 F2 L R2 F' U L2 B2 F2 U' B U B' F' L'


----------



## Tortin (Jul 28, 2009)

32.29 31.37 34.77 38.48 41.72 = 35.18

Not that great.

I think I might do the others later.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 28, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Fun Challenge #3: 48.34, 48.48, (44.81), 47.93, (1:00.64) = 48.25
> These seemed really easy. And it seemed really weird - since I just woke up, it all seemed so blindingly fast. For some reason my recognition was really fast and smooth. Maybe OH is a good thing to do right after you wake up?



I disagree

36.22, 35.64, 42.48, 47.59, 37.16 = 38.62

My hands don't work until about an hour after I wake up.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 28, 2009)

39.52, (35.20), 50.10, (59.67), 37.25 = 42.29
I can't recall what I did before this, this is the first time cubing in a week.


----------



## dChan (Jul 29, 2009)

Heh, I got Steven to click the link thus forcing him to do this challenge! My results(completely unwarmed up and no practice for the past couple days or so):

(29.99), 35.19, 33.61, (DNF), 34.19 = 34.33 second average

The DNF was because I scrambled, inspected, hit spacebar, solved, hit spacebar again, and looked up to see a webpage and quickly realize that CCT was not my active window.

Gah, so, so horrible but it was fun for a spur of the moment thing. Especially when I needed a break! Let's see Steven's results!

EDIT: This reminded me I should practice so thanks for that!


----------



## MrData (Jul 29, 2009)

01 (39.71)
02 35.35
03 38.55 
04 36.91 
05 (34.92) 
Average: 36.93

Bad lighting.
Daniel made me do it.
:[


----------



## dChan (Jul 29, 2009)

MrData said:


> 01 (39.71)
> 02 35.35
> 03 38.55
> 04 36.91
> ...



Noooo, I only made you click. Chris made you do it. 

Also, it feels insanely weird to have your OH times so close to mine. Stay away from me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 30, 2009)

Seeing as how I don't do OH...


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 31, 2009)

Average: 36.47
Standard Deviation: 0.49
Best Time: 33.77
Worst Time: 38.72
Individual Times:
37.14, (33.77), 36.28, 35.98, (38.72)

Consistently slow. I haven't done a single solve in ages.


----------

